
Kodak Professional digital camera systems 1987-2004 [pdf] - patrickg_zill
http://www.nikonweb.com/files/DCS_Story.pdf
======
brudgers
Steve Sasson describes development of first digital camera,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yDLEBsThvk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yDLEBsThvk)

------
patrickg_zill
This pdf is a good overview of the development of the digital camera.

Note the migration of features from high end to the lower end and the
continuous improvement of the workflow.

